# Plenty of Fish and fat girls...



## Kraken (Jan 11, 2022)

Holy crap was making a POF account a waste of time and money! Looking for girls from late 30's on up, almost all of them are ginormous. They don't even bother to try and use good pics, they just throw up any random crap. "Oh look, here is a pic of the top third of my head with lots of sky above it, that's a good one to post!" and "Here is a blurry one that's rotated 90 degrees left, that's ideal!' or maybe "Wow this one really shows off my fat ass, let me make that the main pic." Some of the girls are very cute and have nice figures and are wearing a nice dress, but you can bet every guy on the site is after these few, and there have to be 5 times as many guys as girls. Now I wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 11, 2022)

Dating apps are pretty worthless anymore

I've found way more success through Facebook messenger


----------



## cavorite (Jan 11, 2022)

GhostPenguin said:


> Dating apps are pretty worthless anymore
> 
> I've found way more success through Facebook messenger



how does that work?


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 11, 2022)

*see attractive female on Facebook with mutual friends

*add as friend

*heart react a few pics or memes on her TL

*wait a day or two

* strike up conversation on messenger or use a pickup line (pick your poison)


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 11, 2022)

1 of 3 things will happen

1. She will be turned off by your quick attention and message

2. She won't care because she's not looking for anything

3. She may be enticed by your forwardness and Boldness

*I'm not a dating coach, this is just my experience*


----------



## Kraken (Jan 11, 2022)

Actually there is a FB group for people relocating to this area and I have done a little of that, with some success. Not  much really.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 11, 2022)

Just start spamming DMs with dong pics.  What could go wrong?


----------



## Kraken (Jan 11, 2022)

Spongy said:


> Just start spamming DMs with dong pics.  What could go wrong?



A winning strategy if ever I saw one!


----------



## 69nites (Jan 11, 2022)

You pretty much have to follow the wave from one to the next. POF has been dead for basically a decade at this point. Tinder for a fuck, iris for people actually looking for a relationship, Facebook dating is somewhere in between.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jan 11, 2022)

GhostPenguin said:


> Dating apps are pretty worthless anymore
> 
> I've found way more success through Facebook messenger


I connected with my now-longtime girlfriend on Facebook. We had graduated high school together but hadn't actually met, and had several mutual friends.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 11, 2022)

A good rule of thumb on dating apps is that if they have no pics showing off their body, they’re a ham-planet.

Using all old-looking photos is another dead giveaway.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> A good rule of thumb on dating apps is that if they have no pics showing off their body, they’re a ham-planet.
> 
> Using all old-looking photos is another dead giveaway.


Like me putting up a pic when I had a lot of hair.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Like me putting up a pic when I had a lot of hair and was younger.


Exactly. If she puts up a pic from what is clearly 2005, it means that she has no good recent pictures because she gave up on life and embraced body positivity.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> A good rule of thumb on dating apps is that if they have no pics showing off their body, they’re a ham-planet.
> 
> Using all old-looking photos is another dead giveaway.


Definitely a set up to go on a blind date with Grimace


----------



## TomJ (Jan 11, 2022)

Honestly, I haven't pulled anything good off of tinder or bumble for a while. 
All the good ones have come from Instagram or from my gym  

Just be active on the gram and get a stack of backups ready to go

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 11, 2022)

Should they rename the app?? Plenty of Whales?? (I know, that was mean)...


----------



## Kraken (Jan 11, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Should they rename the app?? Plenty of Whales?? (I know, that was mean)...


Hahaha... That's an outstanding idea. Yeah I can clue in on the pics. Another giveaway is the extreme closeup face pic. But even that can't hide fatness. If the girls are this bad, I wonder what the guys look like? What kind of competition do I have? I suppose I could create a fake girl profile but I really don't want to bother.

Thing is, I like girls so small that when I stick it in them, they nearly break. I don't need a gorgeous girl, but if she's not reasonably fit, I just want to move on.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 11, 2022)

Spongy said:


> Just start spamming DMs with dong pics.



"Oh whoops, ooh! I dropped my monster condom that I use for my magnum dong!"

Frank Reynolds


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Just fuck those fat bitches and stop complaining. If u looked good u wouldn’t need a app to find pussy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Drops mic ...


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 11, 2022)

I always had good luck with Bumble.  Did OK with POF as well.

One night girl came to me and when she started getting out of the car, she kept on getting out of the car.  I hit it anyway.  For the effort ya know?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 11, 2022)

Well fat girls need lovin too.

Just roll them around in flour until you find the wet spot.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well fat girls need lovin too.
> 
> Just roll them around in flour until you find the wet spot.


That could be a sweaty armpit.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 11, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> That could be a sweaty armpit.


Oh yeah.

Well if your weenie smells like Secret then try a different wet spot.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 11, 2022)

Too much tren in one thread and not enough in this one. It’s called balance. 
If she’s too fat to fuck then up your dose. If she’s got a dick and you’re thinking about it then you’re running way too much.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Just fuck those fat bitches and stop complaining. If u looked good u wouldn’t need a app to find pussy



Yeah, easier said than done when you're in your 50s. The fat girls are easy. And ubiquitous. And like mopeds.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 11, 2022)

Try Craigslist


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 11, 2022)

pof was around in 2006 when I started college lol.  And it only took 10 minutes of browsing to realize most were fuggos or socially inept.

I stand by my tested method of moving into a casual vacuum pose when introducing myself making it look like I'm simply stretching my arms above my head.   Although I tend to hold it too long and they walk away.  Fucking freaks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Juiceheads shouldn’t need apps.. Bitches can feel the test in our ball sacks naturally. All I gotta do is flash the abs and it’s on . Steroids baby they work !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Imagine finding a girl from plenty of fish who’s pussy smells like fish .. that would be great


----------



## Kraken (Jan 11, 2022)

Just made a date for tonight with one of the very few attractive girls. Sometimes I get lucky.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 11, 2022)

Spongy said:


> Just start spamming DMs with dong pics.  What could go wrong?


As long as its as long as a policemans flash light, tube of tennis balls, ala letterkenny....good ol stewart hahaha


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> A good rule of thumb on dating apps is that if they have no pics showing off their body, they’re a ham-planet.
> 
> Using all old-looking photos is another dead giveaway.



Or the old standby of a selfie from above and tilted slightly - shows the face and maybe some tits while working the angles to avoid showing the entire body. Which is dumb - if you're fat or overweight either own it or fix it.

Edit: Also, get off POF and try Bumble, Hinge for dating or Tinder if looking for a hook-up.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 12, 2022)

BrotherJ said:


> Or the old standby of a selfie from above and tilted slightly - shows the face and maybe some tits while working the angles to avoid showing the entire body. Which is dumb - if you're fat or overweight either own it or fix it.
> 
> Edit: Also, get off POF and try Bumble, Hinge for dating or Tinder if looking for a hook-up.



There is just no way to hide being fat. Like you said, own it or fix it. Its hilarious that so many people list their body type as "athletic." Also selfies, because of the short distance, enhance nose width and narrow faces, making people look pretty bad. I'm still amazed at the poor pics people put up.

I'm not sure any of these sites or apps will make a difference. I just have to dust off my pickup skills and get out. I did have a nice night last night though, spent the night at her place.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 12, 2022)

Sheeeeeeet I fucking SLAYED on POF back in the day and to be quite honest I'm shocked I don't have herpes or worse from those "adventures" lol.

Back in 2004-2007 95% of hook ups ended up with fucking and the other 5% was date number 2 ha ha.

I could write a book about all the fucking  crazy/insane chicks I hooked up with back then and I'm sure the majority of fellas here could write their own book too 😬🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> There is just no way to hide being fat. Like you said, own it or fix it. Its hilarious that so many people list their body type as "athletic." Also selfies, because of the short distance, enhance nose width and narrow faces, making people look pretty bad. I'm still amazed at the poor pics people put up.
> 
> I'm not sure any of these sites or apps will make a difference. I just have to dust off my pickup skills and get out. I did have a nice night last night though, spent the night at her place.


Athletic could be subjective. What if by athletic she peak performance Eddie Hall body type or sumo wrestler?


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 12, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Sheeeeeeet I fucking SLAYED on POF back in the day and to be quite honest I'm shocked I don't have herpes or worse from those "adventures" lol.
> 
> Back in 2004-2007 95% of hook ups ended up with fucking and the other 5% was date number 2 ha ha.
> 
> I could write a book about all the fucking  crazy/insane chicks I hooked up with back then and I'm sure the majority of fellas here could write their own book too 😬🤣


This is why I still have a doctor that isn't that close to where I live.  Anyone that had to look at my dick that many times deserves my repeat business.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 13, 2022)

Just face photos is bad .. Usually means massive


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 13, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Hahaha... That's an outstanding idea. Yeah I can clue in on the pics. Another giveaway is the extreme closeup face pic. But even that can't hide fatness. If the girls are this bad, I wonder what the guys look like? What kind of competition do I have? I suppose I could create a fake girl profile but I really don't want to bother.
> 
> Thing is, I like girls so small that when I stick it in them, they nearly break. I don't need a gorgeous girl, but if she's not reasonably fit, I just want to move on.



That's understandable. 

But let me ask if you've ever had much sex with a more full figured gal?

It comes down to cushion for the pushin to me.    Too much doesn't feel right, and too little isn't comfortable. 

And a more figured gal can take a much better pounding.    A very good thing when you're six weeks into a cycle and horny as fuck all.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 13, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> But let me ask if you've ever had much sex with a more full figured gal?
> 
> It comes down to cushion for the pushin to me.    Too much doesn't feel right, and too little isn't comfortable.
> 
> And a more figured gal can take a much better pounding.    A very good thing when you're six weeks into a cycle and horny as fuck all.


Yeah I have done the fat chicks. I don't go down on them, just can't do that. Tried, can't, so that's that, and giving oral is something I like to do. Fat girls also sometimes have a smell to them that I can't deal with. And getting them on all fours is no fun to see. You sure don't want them to ride you. They suck as well as any other girl but that's the extent of what they have going for them.

Bottom line,  they are just not for me.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 14, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Yeah I have done the fat chicks. I don't go down on them, just can't do that. Tried, can't, so that's that, and giving oral is something I like to do. Fat girls also sometimes have a smell to them that I can't deal with. And getting them on all fours is no fun to see. You sure don't want them to ride you. They suck as well as any other girl but that's the extent of what they have going for them.
> 
> Bottom line,  they are just not for me.




Well, there's fat and there's curvy I agree. 

Fat girls are something I'm not keen to either. 

But I like nice wide hips and big breast very much.  As long as a big belly isn't there I'm happy. 

And a nice healthy curvy gal cam ride a dick like no other.   Just letting the pussy do the work.    Fantastic. 

I don't like them skinny, because they tend to fight the dick.  Squirm around too much, try to hold you out of it and stay too high up on it.   Whereas a nice curvy gal doesn't fight it at all, plant's down on you amd rolls your eyes back in your head. 

Mmmhhmm. 

Man I gotta go


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 16, 2022)

Bro, there is a reason these girls are on fuckme sites...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2022)

i got me a great bj from pof last night


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> Bro, there is a reason these girls are on fuckme sites...





Bro Bundy said:


> i got me a great bj from pof last night


Actually I have now found one on POF and another on Tinder. The one on Tinder, I spent the first night at her place then she came over to mine the next day. Very cute girl, but she is falling in love with me and threatening to "cut" me if I "cheat on her." So this has to end. Maybe another week to see if she settles down. 

The other seems pretty sane, so far. Maybe she is on her best behavior.

Then there was the hottie who is sitting on my couch with her tongue in my mouth and she suddenly decides there is "no chemistry" and leaves. That girl is a history professor, not a chemistry professor. Phys Ed is more important anyhow.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 17, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Actually I have now found one on POF and another on Tinder. The one on Tinder, I spent the first night at her place then she came over to mine the next day. Very cute girl, but she is falling in love with me and threatening to "cut" me if I "cheat on her." So this has to end. Maybe another week to see if she settles down.
> 
> The other seems pretty sane, so far. Maybe she is on her best behavior.
> 
> Then there was the hottie who is sitting on my couch with her tongue in my mouth and she suddenly decides there is "no chemistry" and leaves. That girl is a history professor, not a chemistry professor. Phys Ed is more important anyhow.


Post some photos.  Let's see some of these plumpers that you were initially talking about.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> Bro, there is a reason these girls are on fuckme sites...


They need some loving too ya know!


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> i got me a great bj from pof last night


And did she cook you a meal?


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> And did she cook you a meal?


And then she ate both meals after drinking bro bundy's protein shake


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> And then she ate both meals after drinking bro bundy's protein shake


haha no doubt 😂


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

GhostPenguin said:


> Dating apps are pretty worthless anymore
> 
> I've found way more success through Facebook messenger


Me too.  When I post a shirtless pic of myself in Facebook, I pretty much have my pick of who to fuck the next week.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Me too.  When I post a shirtless pic of myself in Facebook, I pretty much have my pick of who to fuck the next week.


Lol fat ones maybe


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Lol fat ones maybe


Hahaha well we've all banged a fatty or two


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Hahaha well we've all banged a fatty or two


Just don't let them crush you, lol.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Just don't let them crush you, lol.


Jesus mindless you never let them on top.
You bend them over and pull up a porn on your phone.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Jesus mindless you never let them on top.
> You bend them over and pull up a porn on your phone.


Lmao just was joking man


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Jesus mindless you never let them on top.
> You bend them over and pull up a porn on your phone.





MindlessWork said:


> Lmao just was joking man



Ok @MindlessWork a boy has a penis and a girl has a vagina. When a boy and girl meet and want to have sex, the boy's penis gets hard which allows him to insert the penis into the vagina....

You know what, never mind. You'll still mess it up and I don't want that responsibility.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 17, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Hahaha well we've all banged a fatty or two


Mopeds guys, mopeds.


----------



## captaincrunch1979 (Jan 26, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Holy crap was making a POF account a waste of time and money! Looking for girls from late 30's on up, almost all of them are ginormous. They don't even bother to try and use good pics, they just throw up any random crap. "Oh look, here is a pic of the top third of my head with lots of sky above it, that's a good one to post!" and "Here is a blurry one that's rotated 90 degrees left, that's ideal!' or maybe "Wow this one really shows off my fat ass, let me make that the main pic." Some of the girls are very cute and have nice figures and are wearing a nice dress, but you can bet every guy on the site is after these few, and there have to be 5 times as many guys as girls. Now I wish I hadn't bothered.





DEADlifter said:


> I always had good luck with Bumble.  Did OK with POF as well.
> 
> One night girl came to me and when she started getting out of the car, she kept on getting out of the car.  I hit it anyway.  For the effort ya know?


Atta boy


----------

